
Ask HN: For an e-commerce+blog, which Django CMS and e-commerce package to use? - rajarjit
Hello All,<p>I have practiced Python and Django, made a post-submission basic blog with multi-user login and post submission features.<p>I wish to make e-commerce, blogging and user login capability. I am confused among Django-cms and Wagtail. And also which e-commerce package to use: Oscar, Saleor or Django-shop.<p>A. Features needed for e-commerce:<p><pre><code>    1. Multi-lingual

    2. Location-based automatic currency detection

    3. Product variations choice (I have products with size and color options)

    4. Automated invoices

    5. Product bundling

    6. Videos and photos on the product page

    7. Create discount coupons
</code></pre>
B. Feature needed for the marketing of products:<p><pre><code>    1. Create a referral marketing page where each user is given a referral link and provided a dashboard to monitor his&#x2F;her earned points and rewards claimed.
</code></pre>
C. Features needed for blogging:<p><pre><code>    1. Medium.com type blogging with commenting&#x2F;voting feature.

    2. Get subscribers via email forms or via mailchimp.
</code></pre>
I loved the wagtail&#x27;s streamfield and formfield features. I don&#x27;t know Django-cms has the analog of the same.<p>I am willing to spend time to climb the learning curve. I wish to make a solid final scalable and fast website. Please guide me on choosing the CMS (Django-cms or wagtail) and on the package (Oscar, Saleor or Django-shop).<p>Thank you.
======
siquick
Shopify for e-commerce Wordpress + nice theme for blog

And spend the hours and hours you just saved on getting customers.

I use Wagtail everyday and it's a great platform but it definitely isn't
anywhere near as straightforward as WP and there isn't a huge benefit of using
it over WP unless you really need to customise your blog.

